# Opossum with my bow



## bloodhound (Feb 11, 2011)

I woke up early this morning and decided to do a quick set before work... 30 minutes into my calling and this opossum comes waddling down the hill towards me... I seen it and had enough time to run back home and exchange my muzzleloader for my Parker bow...
The rest is history... When I got back to my setup the opossum was still coming and once he hit my call and couldn't figure out what was going on, I sent my arrow threw him... He was a definite breeder...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thats is a big possum. Would that be your tree stand over your left shoulder? LOL


----------



## NIGHTGHOST (Feb 21, 2010)

i caught a possum tearing up my garage last year. i snuck up, opened the door and sent a goldtip right between the eyes. stuck him to a wood beam.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet that ruined his day.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey MA........guess whats for dinner !

Nice shot sure tore him a new hole.


----------



## bloodhound (Feb 11, 2011)

Didn't take long to let the air outta that 1... lol


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, that is certainly most true.

That does look like a huge hole...what kind of blade where you shooting..looks like a big two blade. A rage perhaps ?


----------



## bloodhound (Feb 11, 2011)

G5 Montec on a goldtip 
They are nice blades... 1 solid piece of steel


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Hey MA........guess whats for dinner !
> 
> Nice shot sure tore him a new hole.


Nice shooting bloodhound. OAC would you really eat that!?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well..lets just say I would have to be pretty darn hungery. I might fry it, throw the meat away, the pan, and eat the wood in the fire.

Just the thought of eating a grinner is not appealing. I saw one crawl out of a dead cows arnes once. Seeing that kinda sealed the deal...so add Opossum to the list of not openly willing to try it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank god for that!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I do.

I would rather eat Beaver. Actually I would rather eat beaver than alot of things.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

So many things I shouldn't say! Really what the hells that like? Do you eat squirrel as well?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well you hit my number one favorite as a kid...squirrel. It still ranks up there with the best of the best ! Beaver now well that tastes alot like roast beef. We cook in a stew and let it simmer all day or make sloppy joes man it is good. Guys cannot get enough of it !

Alligator is another good eatting critter...BBQ on the grill mmmm !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I've never tried tree rat. I don't think I could try Alligator.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Trust me...as I tell the kids, you will like it.

Tree rats are just that rodents that live in trees they in my oppinion are cleaner and eat cleaner than some of thier cousins. Beaver well...they are north america's largest rodent and eat well you know it...bark, but also vegetation in a big way. Beaver however can carry a couple diseases so you need to be carefull on skinning.

If you like BBQ pork, Gator would be a big plus for you...it is more healthy and gator ribs are the bomb. But the tail is what everyone wants. It can be tough but if done right awe man...there is no going back or looking at gator in the same way again.

I am sure there are few guys here who can back me up on this.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll trust you on that Brain and stick to the venison!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh I like my deer too, Of all the deer I have had moose is the best. however there is a world out there just waiting to feed you and your taste buds.

How are you on fish ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

All I eat is cod every thing else goes back.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

We caught Cod while in Ak. It was the best fish I have ever caught out of a river. Burbout, a fresh water cod.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Never had alligator, Rattlesnake is OK though. I had Moose many years ago and it was goood. most game is if cared for properly.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, most game is good if prepared and handled properly.

Hippo wonder how good that is ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Never had alligator, Rattlesnake is OK though. I had Moose many years ago and it was goood. most game is if cared for properly.


What about beaver Don!?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Meats meat and mans gotta eat.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> What about beaver Don!?


Love the stuff. Especially if the hair has been removed carefully.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sounds like the best way!


----------

